# Hops From Nz



## sav (26/9/10)

Has any one ordered hops from NZ to oz, And how do I go about it freight ect.


----------



## Bribie G (26/9/10)

I was in Wellington recently for Beervana and asked some of the micro guys if they knew of any suppliers in NZ for getting cheap hops (wouldn't have minded getting a kilo of Motueka to bring home) but they said that as far as they were aware there aren't any places like Ellerslie hop there, the hop growing area at Nelson is pretty compact and the market fairly tied up and their crops spoken for, especially with the German and US shortages last year A couple of them had started off as home brewers so they had been on both sides of the fence. 

However you never know, you could maybe pm Reviled - Auckland - who keeps his finger on the pulse. It would be great to get flowers direct, hey.


----------



## Bribie G (27/9/10)

Just did a bit of research, all hops must be sold by the growers through the Hop Marketing Board which includes contract hops and also any surplus the growers have in a good season. There are less than 30 growers anyway. Pretty well hogtied by the looks of it. 
Ross'l fix you up with any you need


----------



## Batz (27/9/10)

We could buy hops from NZ once and at very fair prices, now they will not sell to you unless you are a registered business. You will be told to go through their Australian importer, Craftbrewer.

Batz


----------



## Rodolphe01 (27/9/10)

I was in Christchurch earlier in the year and thought i'd pick up a few kilo's of NZ hops assuming they'd be cheaper - the prices an the LHBS in Christchurch were pretty much the same as Craftbrewer. So in my (limited) experience, it's probably not really worth the hassle, especially if *might* have to talk to an AU quarantine nazi.

But, that was from a LHBS, I wasn't trying to get a bulk buy or something off the ground h34r:


----------



## Batz (27/9/10)

Rudi 101 said:


> I was in Christchurch earlier in the year and thought i'd pick up a few kilo's of NZ hops assuming they'd be cheaper - the prices an the LHBS in Christchurch were pretty much the same as Craftbrewer. So in my (limited) experience, it's probably not really worth the hassle, especially if *might* have to talk to an AU quarantine nazi.
> 
> But, that was from a LHBS, I wasn't trying to get a bulk buy or something off the ground h34r:




I was in Nelson last year and if you buy direct from there the hops are way cheaper than what we pay. Quarantine is not a problem with hop pellets, I import these from all over the world.
You need to go to the supplier in Nelson and have a friendly chat with them, perhaps you could convince them that your such a nice person they may make an exception to their supply rules, just for you.  
Oh

Batz


----------



## sid (3/10/10)

why no just buy from NZhops, they would sell you hops I'd say, they'd export all over the world.


----------



## [email protected] (3/10/10)

they post round nz, but here they like you to use the importer

or you can go and see them, out side nelson

www.nzhops.co.nz




i have an excess if anyone wants to come around and pick some up- coburg


----------



## lastdrinks (3/10/10)

I've got a price list off these guys but they dont ship to Oz but will ship anywhere in NZ. prices were 20-40NZ$ per kilo plus gst. 

Sad story was, i was in nelson for one week two christmas's ago for a wedding. Did wineries breweries and drank some great beer but only realised hops.co.nz was a 10 minute drive from where we were staying. Still pissed about it. If you know any kiwis get them to bring some over next time they come to oz to get there dole check  That;s what i did



nickg said:


> they post round nz, but here they like you to use the importer
> 
> or you can go and see them, out side nelson
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick JD (3/10/10)

One kilogram of Nelson Sauvin :icon_drool2: ... I think I'll spread it all out on the floor, get naked and roll in it.


----------



## Jazman (3/10/10)

If You Are on holdiday nz hops will post to you in nz at your hotel or motel i have done it before and i have friends in nz so it works out to $4 Nz per 100 grms not including postage they are vaccumed sealed in foil bags as well


----------



## Bribie G (4/10/10)

sid said:


> why no just buy from NZhops, they would sell you hops I'd say, they'd export all over the world.


 Just out of interest (as you know I'm a stirrer :icon_cheers: )

Hi Michael,

We have two distributors in Australia.

Please see below.

Hopco Pty Ltd
P O Box 22
Hobart South
Tasmania 7004
Phone: 06 6225 1596
Fax 03 8660 2364
email [email protected]

Or

Ross Kenrick
CraftBrewer
63 Stern Road
Carbrook
Queensland 4130
Australia

Tel: (61 7) 32877 225
Fax: (61 7) 32877 067
Mob: (61 ) 412 666952
Email: [email protected]


Cheers
Doreen


-----Original Message-----
From: ...
Sent: 3 October 2010 12:55 p.m.
To: Doreen Helms
Subject: direct purchase of hops

Hi from Queensland, Australia


I'm enquiring on behalf of a number of us home brewers. We regularly
collaborate to buy hops from overseas (eg Hops Direct in the USA) and
from local suppliers such as Ellerslie Farms. Usually by the kilo, or in
the case of the USA by the pound. As long as we restrict ourselves to
hop pellets we have no problems with the Australian Customs Service.
This is great for US, some Euro and of course Australian varieties, but
NZ hops are becoming hugely popular here, particularly in the rapidly
growing all-grain-brewing sector of the hobby, and I wonder if you - or
any growers you are aware of - supply hops to home brewers in kilo lots,
or would we have to go through registered business that you ship to in
Australia?

Best Regards

Michael 

Isn't Doreen the chick in Footrot Flats, or am I getting mixed up with CJ Dennis ? :unsure: 

Actually I'm glad I checked out NZ hops because I've learned that they also do a Willamette in flowers, going to get some from Ross asap :beerbang:


----------



## Nick JD (4/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Isn't Doreen the chick in Footrot Flats



Dahlene "Cheeky" Hobson?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/10/10)

Batz said:


> We could buy hops from NZ once and at very fair prices, now they will not sell to you unless you are a registered business. You will be told to go through their Australian importer, Craftbrewer.
> 
> Batz


I approached NZ Hops years ago when I first started GB, I was told by some rude wanker named Doug who runs the show to piss off. He also took the liberty of passing on my private emails to their supplier in Australia (not Ross), who also rang me and gave me a serve as well. How dare I try and by direct. Great business ethics NZ Hops. F..ckin hop cartels.
GB


----------



## Batz (4/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I approached NZ Hops years ago when I first started GB, I was told by some rude wanker named Doug who runs the show to piss off. He also took the liberty of passing on my private emails to their supplier in Australia (not Ross), who also rang me and gave me a serve as well. How dare I try and by direct. Great business ethics NZ Hops. F..ckin hop cartels.
> GB




I was told that they would sell hops to me unless I owned had a registered business or owned a brewery. Have a little think about that.

Batz


----------



## bradsbrew (4/10/10)

Batz said:


> I was told that they wouldn't sell hops to me unless I owned had a registered business or owned a brewery. Have a little think about that.
> 
> Batz



Batz is that would or wouldn't??



> Thanks Brad fixed....Batz


----------



## pk.sax (4/10/10)

I'm guessing NZhops must have commercial interests in local or otherwise breweries that they supply and want to control where you can get that flavour from. All effects of a small market and the big boys (cartels) pushing out or assimilating small ones. In the end, they are unethical practices, but how do you get somebody to give a flying fark


----------



## proudscum (4/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I approached NZ Hops years ago when I first started GB, I was told by some rude wanker named Doug who runs the show to piss off. He also took the liberty of passing on my private emails to their supplier in Australia (not Ross), who also rang me and gave me a serve as well. How dare I try and by direct. Great business ethics NZ Hops. F..ckin hop cartels.
> GB




I wonder if that would be Doug as in Doug Donlan the ex headbrewer from Malt shovel Brewery?????????


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/10/10)

proudscum said:


> I wonder if that would be Doug as in Doug Donlan the ex headbrewer from Malt shovel Brewery?????????


Hmmm could be.
GB


----------



## Nick JD (4/10/10)

Is it that the big Hop suppliers can't be asked dealing with small fry?


----------



## DKS (4/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Is it that the big Hop suppliers can't be asked dealing with small fry?



Another reason to support small business I suppose. They(small business) seem to look after their clients/customers rather than the almighty dollar and forgetting the knock on effect and ill will that follows.
That will be 2 cents for that thanks, ching-chink...

Daz


----------



## Bribie G (4/10/10)

I think you mean to type arsed

:icon_cheers: 

In any case it's typical the way that Australia is treated. For example Kelloggs have Aus nicely tied up and if the local factory tried to export cornflakes to China, for example, they wouldn't allow it, and if Ford Australia wanted to flood the UK with locally built Falcons they couldn't do it. Because most of business and industry is globalised, and the decisions made are nothing to do with what you or I voted for in the last election, they are taken by faceless grey people in Frankfurt or Los Angeles. So a company external to Australia can determine where and from whom you can buy hops because that decision, made overseas and outside the control of anyone here, can dictate your spending. 

endeth lesson


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Is it that the big Hop suppliers can't be asked dealing with small fry?


My mum always said " be nice to people on the way up as you may meet them on the way down" , wise words.
GB


----------



## Nick JD (4/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> My mum always said " be nice to people on the way up as you may meet them on the way down" , wise words.
> GB



I agree. Some day we'll all be as rich and powerful as those folk at Craftbrewer.


----------



## haysie (4/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> I agree. Some day we'll all be as rich and powerful as those folk at Craftbrewer.




Them the words of a sore loser!


----------



## manticle (4/10/10)

BribieG said:


> I think you mean to type arsed



I think you meant to type 'meant'.


----------



## Nick JD (4/10/10)

manticle said:


> I think you meant to type 'meant'.



Mean arse type! This place is more fun than a jamboree for the held back kids.


----------



## manticle (4/10/10)

Just giving bribie shit because of his recent announcement that he is a grammar nazi due to being a proof reader.

Is held back kids a politically correct term for special?


----------



## Bribie G (4/10/10)

manticle said:


> Just giving bribie shit because of his recent announcement that he is a grammar nazi due to being a proof reader.
> 
> Is held back kids a politically correct term for special?



I meant to mean "mean" in a globally concurrent sense if that means anything to you - at least that's what I meant to say when I typed it; but I still mean it. Meantime ................

Edit: manticle, don't be so mean to me - if you look at the mean of the shit stirrers who post here I'm .... come to think of it the more you look at and say "mean" the more fuckin stupid the word becomes.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (4/10/10)

:icon_offtopic: 

Hi BribieG,

Loved your ESB at the 2009 QLD Xmas swap :chug: The Styrian was a nice touch. (was it NZ Styrian h34r: or Craftbrewer NZ  )

Just thought I would lighten the thread up a little

BYB


----------



## aaronpetersen (5/10/10)

Jazman said:


> If You Are on holdiday nz hops will post to you in nz at your hotel or motel i have done it before and i have friends in nz so it works out to $4 Nz per 100 grms not including postage they are vaccumed sealed in foil bags as well




Hi Jazman,
Did you have any trouble getting them through customs when you got back to OZ? I'm going to be in NZ for Xmas so might get some while I'm there.


----------



## Bribie G (5/10/10)

BYB
It was a plug from Craftbrewer from Styria :lol: Haven't actually tried NZ Styrians, reviled (Auckland) reckons they aren't much chop. NZ hops I do like are their Fuggles flowers and Green Bullet for bittering, and the Hallertau Aroma flowers IMHO give the German ones a real run for their money.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/10/10)

BribieG said:


> and the Hallertau Aroma flowers IMHO give the German ones a real run for their money.


Just picking out which stone to through at you first, the small round one or the large sharp jobby. :lol: 
GB


----------



## Bribie G (5/10/10)

Seriously, did a SMASH with the H.A. and it turned out wearing lederhosen and driving a BMW. Used the H.A. pellets in a subsequent brew and not as distinctive, back to the flowers for subsequent brews, even though they are 08, must have been a good year for them :icon_cheers:


----------



## stl (5/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Seriously, did a SMASH with the H.A. and it turned out wearing lederhosen and driving a BMW. Used the H.A. pellets in a subsequent brew and not as distinctive, back to the flowers for subsequent brews, even though they are 08, must have been a good year for them :icon_cheers:



Pellets vs flowers, apples vs oranges, etc etc... (Farnesene loss during peletisation probably accounts for a big difference?)


----------



## aaronpetersen (6/10/10)

Excuse me if I just bring this thread back on topic for a minute, but I just got an email back from Doreen at NZhops, after asking if they would post to my parents place in Whangarei (NZ).


"Hi Aaron 

We have in the past supplied home brewers direct but with the increase of enquiries we do not have the resources to efficiently despatch orders in a timely manner.

We are now encouraging brewers to contact their nearest brewshop."

So it seems that the kiwi homebrewers are also out of luck.


----------



## reviled (6/10/10)

AaronP said:


> Excuse me if I just bring this thread back on topic for a minute, but I just got an email back from Doreen at NZhops, after asking if they would post to my parents place in Whangarei (NZ).
> 
> 
> "Hi Aaron
> ...



lol, she prolly just said that cos she knew you were an aussie  :lol:


----------



## reviled (6/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Haven't actually tried NZ Styrians, reviled (Auckland) reckons they aren't much chop.



I said they werent as good compared to their slovenian counterparts, however in their own way they are still a nice hop, ive used NZ styrians in a few belgians with good results, its just never quite as good as when you use the real thing!


----------



## Jazman (6/10/10)

AaronP nz pellets are fine as long as you declare


----------



## aaronpetersen (7/10/10)

reviled said:


> lol, she prolly just said that cos she knew you were an aussie  :lol:



I'm actually a Kiwi living in Oz (dole's a lot better over here  ). I guess I shouldn't have used my Oz email address. Have you ordered from them recently Reviled? Maybe I'll get my old man to ring them and see if that works.


----------



## reviled (7/10/10)

AaronP said:


> I'm actually a Kiwi living in Oz (dole's a lot better over here  ). I guess I shouldn't have used my Oz email address. Have you ordered from them recently Reviled? Maybe I'll get my old man to ring them and see if that works.



I personally dont use NZ hops very much as im a whore for the US stuff, but have read on the NZ forum people seem to still be getting their hops from them??


----------

